# Win 98 - Laufwerksbuchstaben



## Daniel Toplak (13. Februar 2002)

Habe da ein Problem mit den Laufwerksbuchstaben unter Win98.

Und zwar ich habe 2 Festplatten in meinem zweit Rechner.

HD1:

c: (Boot)           Primäre DOS Part.
e: (programme)      Ext. DOS Part. als logisches Laufwk.
f: (Spiele)         Ext. DOS Part. als logisches Laufwk.

HD2:

d: (eigenes)        Primäre DOS Part.

Jetzt habe ich das Laufwerk d: leer gemacht und will dort OpenBSD installieren (womit ja bekantlich windows nix mehr anfangen kann) nun zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe dir HD2 für OpenBSD partitioniert und beim Start von windows ist sie natürlich nicht mehr vorhanden und die anderen Laufwerke rücken dann mit dem Laufwerksbuchstaben nach. D.h. e: -> d: und f: -> e:
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Buchstaben wieder ändern kann (über Eigenschaften im Gerätemanager geht das nicht) da ja auf den beiden Laufwerken Programme installiert sind, stimmen jetzt natürlich die ganzen Pfade in der Registry nicht mehr. Gibt es da irgend eine Möglichkeit das vielleicht über die Registry zu ändern.

Danke schon mal
Gruß Homer


----------



## NIC140903 (14. Februar 2002)

bei partition magic is nen tool dabei, was alle laufwerkspfade ändern kann, also zum beispiel überall wo laufwerk d benutzt wird, ändert er das auf f, oder wie dus haben willst
wenn das proggy durchgelaufen is, funzt das startmenü und alles andere wieder richtig, is ziemlich geil


----------

